# Whats your setup



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

It's in my sig.


----------



## LimbsaverKeenan (Dec 2, 2008)

Check sig


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Check the sig =]


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Hunting: Mathews Drenalin, HHA 5500, TT shaky hunter, winners choice strings/cables, Carter Target 4, Control Freak stabs

Target Setup right now: Mathews Apex, Davis "The System" sight, TT shaky hunter, winners choice strings/cables, Bernie's Knuckle Under BT hinge release, Control Freak stabs

Hopefully in a month, I will have a new target bow. I designed the riser and its at a machine shop now. Should look like a S4, only longer. Gonna put on Martin Elite Limbs and Furious X cams.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

sig :darkbeer:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

sig


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

09 Mission UX2
Tru Glo X-Treme sight
Rip Cord rest
Octane Stabalizer
Zebra strings
Beman Arrows
Tru Fire release


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice setups.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

In My signature. My main bow the Bruin, back-up the Sidewinder.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

In signature


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

08 Mathews Drenalion w/ STS
Toxonics Top Dog(may be gettin a new sight.)
LimbSavers S-Coil
Trophy Ridge Whisker Biscuit.
Carbon Express Maxima's with Magnus Stingers and Blazers
Scott Little Goose
Alipine Bear Claw Quiver


----------



## Ajulson92 (Jan 18, 2009)

In My signature.


----------



## charliethetuna (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine is:

09 Bowtech Captain blacked out (70#, 26.5")
Sword apex 3rd plane (both heads)
Limbdriver
Cartel 26" stab
CE Linejammers (3D) & Maxima hunter 250s (hunting)


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hunting-
Mathews SwitchbackXT
Sword Acu-Site (not sure what model, it was my dads and he was going to sell it so i took it)
Limbdriver
Stan SX2
Doinker Stab
Muzzy broadheads

Target
Mathews SBXT
Limbdriver
Stan SX2/Carter Evo
AEP stab
CBE scope
Easton Redlines


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

in my signature


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Right now my AM is doing double duty as a hunting bow and a target rig. 

Hunting:
AM 35 27" 72#
limdriver
FMJ's
Slicktricks
Fuse quiver, I just can't remember the name
slimjimmz 12"

Target:

AM 35 27" 63ish#
GT triple x's
Axcel 3000
truspot scope
limbdriver
Posten slimjimmz 30" main 12" v-bars


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

o8 hoyt UE 
sure loc sight
tru spot lence
CR scope
easton acc 2315 for indoor
full shrewed stablizer setup with v bar
specialty peep


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews Switchback 58# 26"
Easton Axis 400's 9.0gpi
Muzzy MX-3's 100g
Extreme rt 1000 .019 5 pin sight
Sims mini S-coil stab.
Trophy Taker drop away
Mathews Arrow Web 5 arrow quiver
T.R.U. Ball Stinger


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

08 X-Force Dreamseason
70 lbs
360 grain X-Weave Predator
28 in draw
PSE slider sight
PSE phantom drop away


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

3-D:
Darton 3000 at 58 pounds
Gold tip 22 series pro
Vane tec 1.5 hi profiles
Gold tip nibs
Vapor trail strings
Axcel AX 3000
Classic scope =]
A.E.P stabilizer with v bars
Vital gear rest

Fita:
Darton Pro 3500
Gold tip c.a.a
Vane Tec1.5 hi profiles
GT nibs
A.E.P. 30 inch stabilizer with v-bars
Axcel AX 3000
Vital gear rest
Vapor trail stings


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

V
v
v


----------

